# False albacore - a winter fish down there???



## albacized (Nov 25, 2011)

I already make one trip annually (in July) for Florida false albacore - but much further south and on the opposite coast...Juno Beach and a pier in that area. Is this the time (late fall, early winter) of year for albies in the Pensacola area? I would probably just hit the piers, although being a former yak owner, may consider that too if I'm feeling especially adventurous...mostly because I'd also want to flyfish, which isn't feesable from a pier...but I'm not a fly snob and will take what I can get when it comes to these fish

The fish in Juno Beach are absolutely huge compared to the FAs we get here in New England - I've caught and/or witnessed catches in Juno that would smash the Massachusetts record of 19 lbs like there's no tomorrow (and to be honest, 19 lb false albacore in MA is a complete fluke and not likely to happen again in a long time)


----------



## tmber8 (Mar 2, 2011)

FA come in close to the beach during the winter here in Pensacola. Generally in Jan and Feb, but they were in close earlier last year during December. Wading with a flyrod works well on Pensacola Beach behind the condos or along Ft. Pickens. Call the pier to get the latest report on running fish, and then wait for a north wind to lay down the surf. Keep your eyes to the east and also be on the lookout for cruising schools of bull reds.


----------



## albacized (Nov 25, 2011)

Thanks a lot for the info...redfish would definitely be fun as well


----------

